
[Gist] Brotli Compression with Angular CLI - aldo-roman
https://gist.github.com/aldo-roman/2c437b872b4550bd3f224fec2eaaebb1
======
aldo-roman
Hi everyone, I added my Angular CLI build flow the capability to generate
static brotli-compressed files. My app compressed is on 190Kb!

Feel free to use and suggest edits!

